# son autre



## totor

Amigos,

estoy traduciendo un libro sobre Internet, y su autora, después de explicar qué es Internet, dice lo siguiente:

_*Son autre* est l'intranet (ou plutôt les intranets), réseaux non pas globaux mais à chaque fois limités, _intra, _à une entreprise ou à une université par exemple._

¿Se podrá traducir *son autre* como *su contraparte*?


----------



## yserien

¿Su hermano, su hermano pequeño ?
Su igual,su correspondiente a escala menor.
¿Contraparte es oposición ? No ,no creo que sea oposición, es una aplicación igual pero más particularizada.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

¿Son autre quoi? ¿No te han hablado de algo antes que sería recogido en este autre? 
¿Puedes darnos la frase anterior, por faaaaaaa?

Resulta raro así. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Qué curioso! Pensé que *contraparte* era una palabra perfectamente admitida, y no la encuentro en ningún diccionario. Quería ver esta cuestión planteada por Yserien:



yserien said:


> ¿Contraparte es oposición ? No ,no creo que sea oposición, es una aplicación igual pero más particularizada.



Yo tampoco creo que sea oposición. A mí me parece que contraparte es *la otra parte*, simplemente.

Y Gévy,



Gévy said:


> ¿Son autre quoi? ¿No te han hablado de algo antes que sería recogido en este autre?



No tengo más que la referencia que di, que antes explicaba qué era Internet y ahora qué es intranet.


----------



## yserien

Una Intranet es una red de computadoras dentro de una red de área local (LAN) privada empresarial o educativa que proporciona herramientas de Internet. Tiene como función principal proveer lógica de negocios para aplicaciones de captura, reportes y consultas con el fin de facilitar la producción de dichos grupos de trabajo; es también un importante medio de difusión de información interna a nivel de grupo de trabajo. Las redes internas corporativas son unas potentes herramientas que permiten divulgar información de la compañía a los empleados con efectividad, consiguiendo que estos estén permanentemente informados con las últimas novedades y datos de la organización. Tienen gran valor como repositorio documental, convirtiéndose en un factor determinante para conseguir el objetivo de oficina sin papeles. Añadiéndoles funcionalidades como un buen buscador y una organización adecuada, se puede conseguir una consulta rápida y eficaz por parte de los empleados de un volumen importante de documentación.
Wikipedia dit :tout ce baratin ci-dessus.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Yserien, por



yserien said:


> tout ce baratin ci-dessus.


----------



## yserien

Pues mira, una vieja gramática alemana me dió la respuesta : "Avoir son pareil"


----------



## totor

Lo que necesito es la versión española, mon p'tit vieux.

Pero me voy a quedar con *su contraparte*, por ahora.


----------



## yserien

Cuando lo sepas nos informas, viejo amigo.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Gévy said:


> ¿Son autre quoi? ¿No te han hablado de algo antes que sería recogido en este autre?


 
Son autre, comme quand on dit "tu es mon autre" à la personne qu'on aime. 

Par ex.: 

_Toi, tu es mon autre_
_La force de ma foi_
_Ma faiblesse et ma loi_
_Mon insolence et mon droit_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo siento, Totor, pero insisto en que tu frase no quiere decir absolutamente nada si "son autre" no corresponde a algo que aparece anteriormente; se trata de un pronombre. ¿Así empieza tu texto? (dices que no hay más contexto, y no nos das la frase anterior, ¿será que no la hay?).

Pues, no te podremos dar ninguna contestación fiable. Podemos elucubrar lo que se nos antoja si quieres. Pero confirmar tu traducción sería descabellado sin más datos. 

Nota a Doc: un autre (substantif), d'accord pour un personne (l'alter ego), pas pour l'informatique. Franchement, je ne vois pas la chose...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

¿Y qué tal su paralelo?


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Nota a Doc: un autre (substantif), d'accord pour un personne (l'alter ego), pas pour l'informatique. Franchement, je ne vois pas la chose...


 
Ce n'est pas un terme courant en informatique, certes, mais cela n'empêche pas de comprendre ce que l'auteur veut dire. Je le comprends dans le sens de complémentaire ou similaire: l'Intranet (ou les Intranets) viennent compléter l'Internet. Donc, l'Intranet est l'autre (le complément) de l'Internet. Vous n'êtes pas obligés d'être d'accord avec moi mais c'est comme cela que je le comprends. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué tal "su complementario"?


----------



## GURB

hola a todos
Este "son autre", "mon autre" (tu es mon autre) se ha puesto de moda "por estos pagos" después de que la famosa cantante Lara Fabian empleara esta expresión en el estribillo de una canción que nos recuerda NotTheDoctor. Se la oía en todas las radios cien veces al día, tanto así que toda la gente la repetía a porfía.
_ Tu es mon autre= eres otro yo_ (Gévy, no sé si eso los españoles lo dicen en la almohada, pero seguro que sabrás contestarme).
Así que esta dichosa expresión ha aparecido aquí y allá empleada por escritores, periodistas en muchos contextos distintos. Es muy posible también que este texto sea anterior a la canción de L.Fabian.
Son autre c'est un autre lui-même, son jumeau, son double. Alfred de Musset aurait dit: "...qui [lui] ressemblait comme un frère" (Nuit de décembre). Moi qui ne suis pas poète je dirais: *Su doble (su hermano gemelo)..*.
Doble: _persona que se parece tanto a otra que puede sustituirla o pasar por ella sin que se note_ in Clave.
Buen fin de semana


----------



## Gévy

CONSULTA DE LA Dra. G., experta en filología almohadera:

Estimado GURB:

Tras consultar largo, y tendida con todos los miembros del equipo que tengo a mano para practicar con cada uno de ellos la frase que Vd. nos somete a examen, he llegado a la conclusión científica siguiente:

La frase "Eres otro yo" (susurrado al oído y con la almohada por testigo) les produce el efecto que a continuación apuntaré:

- desconcierto: siguen todavía preguntándose si eso es bueno o malo ser otro yo mío.
- esquizofrenia: están ahora en busca de su doble pechonalidad.
- planteamientos filosóficos: Si yo soy otro yo de alguien, ¿quién soy yo en realidad? Aún no han encontrado la respuesta.
- interés médico: ¿Cómo habrán logrado clonar ese yo? ¿Qué pasa con la celula madre? ¿Es una aberración genética y ética?
- evolución linguística: ¿estaremos frente a una rápida desaparición de la segunda persona de singular a favor de una omnipresencia de la primera de singular? ¿Tendremos que enmendar el DRAE y el conjugador?

La experiencia fue de lo más interesantes, como puede comprobar, y le agrademos la pregunta que nos llevó a experiencias nuevas y supo despertar nuestro interés científico-filológico.

Nuestras conclusiones no son aún definitivas y le remitiremos un informe detallado cuando los efectos de dicha frase se puedan analizar a gran escala.

Sin otro particular, le saluda atentamente:

Dra. G.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Gracias por esta respuesta llena de humor; un rasgo de ingenio de vez en cuando alegra nuestro foro...a menudo tan formal.
En cuanto a ti, no seas otra, sigue siendo tú ...así lo queremos y así te queremos.
Un beso...y disculpa por el chateo.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

La expresión correcta en español sería "mi otro yo", (o "mi media naranja", o "mi otra mitad"). No se si se usan en España pero existen, se usan en algunos países de habla hispana y se encuentran en canciones, libros, etc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ya volviendo a la seriedad , descubro este nuevo uso del "son autre". Gracias Notthedoctor y Gurb, por volver a ponerme al tanto de la evolución del francés.

Para traducirlo me quedaría con la expresión: su alter ego.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Lo siento, Totor, pero insisto en que tu frase no quiere decir absolutamente nada si "son autre" no corresponde a algo que aparece anteriormente; se trata de un pronombre. ¿Así empieza tu texto? (dices que no hay más contexto, y no nos das la frase anterior, ¿será que no la hay?).



La hay, Gévy, claro que la hay, pero no creo que agregue mucho:

_L'Internet, abréviation de _"Interconnected Networks", _est le réseau mondial qui interconnecte tous les réseaux, auquel tous les ordinateurs du monde peuvent se connecter. Son ancêtre est l'Arpanet créé en 1969 à l'initiative du ministère de la Défense américain. Le point de départ est tout pragmatique: comment consulter avec un terminal unique plusieurs centres de calcul? Mais le résultat est que la communication ne dépend plus d'un centre unique stratégiquement vulnérable: avec le réseau, il y a une multiplicité de couches hétéroclites (chacune a son protocole de communication, son langage et son canal - ligne téléphonique, fibre optique, câble, satellite) et une multiplicité de centres (50 % du trafic mondial d'Internet permet d'interconnecter le monde entier, et la France y est reliée depuis 1988.
Son autre est l'intranet…_

Por otra parte, tengan en cuenta que esto no es un texto poético ni literario, sino técnico, digamos.


----------



## IsaSol

Llego tarde ( como siempre...), pero Totor, yo te propongo:
su homòlogo, su equivalente, su paralelo ( de acuerdo con DOMTOM), su anàlogo, tambien su semejante, y porque no su contarparte ???
Si es un texto técnico...sì que hay opciones.
Bonne soirée
Isa


----------



## yserien

Internet es la red de redes.
Intranet es una red limitada.


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias a todos por las opciones que me han dado.

De no ser contraparte, me gustan



Marlluna said:


> su complementario



y



IsaSol said:


> su homòlogo


 (pero con acento agudo  )

o



IsaSol said:


> su equivalente


.


----------

